# Which Flat Iron Do You Use?



## shayy (Mar 6, 2010)

What kind of flat iron do you girls use?! Would you reccomend it?

I just have a Remington Wet to Straight. It is not a high quality flat iron, but I have had it for a long long time and it really is great with my hair! It is kind of a bigger iron, I know a lot now are the smaller ones, but my hair doesn't seem to like the littler ones. I can never get my hair to straighten when I use those kinds, so I guess I'm stuck with what I have! I haven't ever used it when my hair was wet though, cause I feel like its bad for my hair. Anyway, lets hear from you!

Oh, I just looked at my iron (something I obviously haven't done since I got it..) and it is color coded. If you turn it to blue, it is for your dry hair, purple is for damp hair and red is for wet hair. I put it on red everyday, cause I thought that meant it was at the hottest setting!.... Oops.


----------



## corky_ake (Mar 7, 2010)

I use the Ti Creative Styling Cruise Tourmaline Ceramic Flat Iron in the Purple Leopard colour. It also came with the limited edition heat-proof pouch which is really handy because I don't have to wait for the iron to cool down before I put it away. I really like this flat iron because it heats up really fast and the highest heat setting is 450 F. Also I use it to curl and wave/texturize my hair. I would definitely recommend it


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 7, 2010)

I use a Rusk 2 inch flat iron - heats up within a minute or two and is very effective.

Never used the "wet to Dry" so I can't vouch for its effectiveness there.

Otherwise, highly recommend it.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been using the Hot Tools Ceramic flat iron for 4+ years and it's on its last leg. I would recommend it for sure. I'm looking into getting a Chi for when this one dies on me.


----------



## shayy (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah i have heard a lot about the chi flat iron! what makes it so great compared to the rest?


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Mar 8, 2010)

I LOVE my CHI

!!!!!!!

its the best that i've ever had, and i've had a few.

I love how silky it makes my hair and not static like.


----------



## esha (Mar 8, 2010)

Babyliss, I've had it for 4 years as well and it's dying on me. On the lookout for a new one.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a conair...works good...but saving up to buy a rusk!


----------



## jewele (Mar 9, 2010)

Right now I'm using a Sedu. Works really good for me, my hair is always stick straight and soft. I used to have a CHI but it didn't have a temp control so it got too hot for my fine thin hair. I've used cheaper irons before and I can tell the difference with the higher end ones. I think it is worth spending a little bit more money on IMO.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 9, 2010)

GHD, best thing I've ever bought.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Mar 10, 2010)

I use the GVP from Sally's. It is the generic comparison to the Chi. The only difference is that it lets you set the temperature. I like it and it is only $79.00.


----------



## FitBeautyJunkie (Mar 10, 2010)

i have a pink corioliss i think that's what it's called lol.. it works decently for me


----------



## princessa00 (Mar 11, 2010)

solia, got it online on sale like 2 years ago. it was my first high quality iron, im not sure how it compares to something way more expensive but its a good straightener!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 11, 2010)

I use a GHD. I am in love with it. It straightens, it curls, it's my hairs best friend!


----------



## shayy (Mar 11, 2010)

how much are GHD's?? man i need a new one soo badly, i just dont have the money right now. im in the process of updating my make up, so i will have to get to that later.

im worried to get a small one cause so far none have really straightend my hair...


----------



## shawnte (Mar 12, 2010)

I've had my CHI flat iron for 3 years! It's still going strong and I LOVE it! Get's very hot, very fast and it's easy to use. I highly recommend it, although I don't know if they still make it.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm well I'm from AUstralia and it was about $300. I would imagine in the states it would be about half that. I'd go look on their website and check it out. It's worth the expense though, it does a wonderful job.


----------



## tdnam4200 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a Sedu. I love it!! It only takes me ten minutes and my hair always looks so shiny.


----------



## suze192 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Karmin G3 and I'm absolutely obsessed. It's the best one I've tried and I wasted so much money trying many before it


----------



## loueasy (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a GHD my second one after my first melted and sparked! Not good! I will be buying a new one asap


----------



## Sunnylee (Oct 9, 2010)

I think Chi's are over rated. I use the Hana Elite. It's a wider head and comes w/ a really nice case to keep while not in use.


----------



## xomichel (Oct 12, 2010)

I have the GHD set in the pictures, I don't remember what it is called &amp; I can't find the box. I love it! The only thing I don't like is there is no way to change the temperature but I was told it automatically adjust to what your hair can handle. I have really thick curly long hair &amp; it is amazing on my hair. I have had flat irons in the past that would cool down &amp; not do as great a job on the last half of my hair while straightening but this does not do that. Stays hot the whole time &amp; my hair stays straight for days after!







I previously owned Paul Mitchell flat irons &amp; I've loved all of them! My 1st Paul Mitchell flat iron was "The Smoothing Iron" Professional Ceramic Flat Iron, 1 3/8" (I think that's what it was called?). It had green plates (shown in pic below) &amp; I loved this flat iron so much when it broke (after 2+ yrs from constant use, twisted wires, etc) I bought another, exact same model. After the same time period, constant use, etc. that 1 died on me also. When I went to buy it again they upgraded models to the "Express Ion Smooth 1.25" &amp; discontinued my previous model




I bought the "Express Ion Smooth 1.25" &amp; it was ok but I love "The Smoothing Iron" &amp; wish I could find it, I think it worked much better on my hair!



If I find that model again I am def buying it &amp; I will keep my GHD also of course lol.

Paul Mitchell "The Smoothing Iron"





"Express Ion Smooth 1.25"


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Oct 14, 2010)

I use the HAI Convertable Ceramic 1 1/4 inch Pressing Flat Iron. I have had it for a while and originally bought if off folica for like $70 I see now its a lot cheaper. I like the swivel cord, the adjustable temerpature and the plates. I like that it is small enough for styling and curling as well as flat ironing. Havent done the wet to dry thing because my hair is pin straight and I don't really need to straighten it too much. I bought this mainly for styling and curling.


----------



## yosoytupapa (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a CHI. I love it. It gets hot so fast. Plus when I want to curl my hair, it makes very pretty curls


----------



## llehsal (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a babyliss.....and I love it!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a CHI. This is my second one, my first one lasted 7 yrs and I loved it. I feel like they have changed it a bit the newer ones just aren' t the same but I love it nonetheless. Its a red one came with a CHI nail polish and topcoat. Don't know if this was a special edition one? I also have a Remington Shine Therapy and its ok makes my hair a little too flat though.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a GHD and IMO its awesome!!! I had a chi for years and it didnt compare


----------



## Skyeblue428 (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been using HairArt ceramic straightener. It works very well with thick course hair (which I have). It has lasted me an year, and still going on! Love it &lt;3


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 4, 2011)

This is my baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## imonabhaute (Jan 5, 2011)

GHD at home and a CHI at work.

Both work well, but the GHD is just faster and leaves the hair looking and feeling better than the CHI (touchups before meetings and such).


----------



## Ricciolina (Jan 5, 2011)

I use the Remington Shine Therapy straightener. I got it about two years ago and love it for its color and digital temp reader!


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 25, 2011)

I use the Solia Tourmaline Ceramic Ion Flat Iron (1-1/4")


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the pink GHD in the pictures on the first page. I got mine for $70, but I know it is a lot more expensive than that. I got mine at a special price from a man who does celebrity extensions and stocks the GHD flat iron. It put my chi to shame. I have super thick curly hair down to my waist, I can flat iron it in 20 minutes.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 13, 2011)

InfraShine 1"

I used one for 3-4 years, when I moved I left it with my mom and she kind of adopted it haha. I bought another for myself and have been using it for 2 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allthingsbeauty (Feb 13, 2011)

GHD I wouldn't buy anything else, they're great for straightening and curling.


----------



## ChloeBeut (Feb 19, 2011)

I use a GHD. There a little pricey but work amazing.Though be carefull, I recently got one with the hollogram and everything that melted itself!

Me and my GHD till the end!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Mar 15, 2011)

I've got the pink ghd that xomichel posted.  I got it from doing a shoot for them last year.  It works great and it's pink!  I absolutely love the pink round travel case (left side of the box in the picture) it came with too, since it's padded enough to endure heat, and I can open it up and lay it on any surface and not worry about burning the table. Then when you're done, you put your iron back in the case, wrap it up, and you're ready to go. genius idea.


----------



## swedgal (Mar 17, 2011)

I have the GHD classic iron with the black handle and the yellow ceramic plates and it works like a magic wand on my hair! I had a cheap iron before and even if the result was pretty good it did not give the smooth and shiny finish that the GHD gives Besides the GHD is ready to use after just a few seconds and the cable rotates 360 degrees which makes it much easier to use. I also read that it can be used to make culrs but I never tried.


----------



## Jammins (Mar 21, 2011)

I have tried products from both CHI and GHD brands, and from these experiences I can say, without a doubt, flat irons from GHD are the better purchase.

The ceramic plates do a beautiful job at creating sleek hairstyles especially when coupled with bumble and bumble products.


----------



## ZsaZsa (Mar 21, 2011)

I love my Chi. I have frizzy wavy/curly hair and it had always been a hassel to do my hair until I got my chi.


----------



## karv07 (Jun 25, 2011)

I use the Karmin G3 Salon Pro, it has with temperature control, dual voltage, tourmaline ceramic plates with rounded edges which makes it great for also curling your hair. I love it !! my hair looks great, soft and resilient. I totally recommend it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 25, 2011)

I use the original CHI. That thing is BEYOND amazing. I recommend it to everyone! I've been using it for 7 1/2 years and only recently have I noticed it's not getting as hot. Thing is, even with how it is now, it's way better than the cheaper brands. When it totally craps out - I'll buy another and only ever buy a CHI &lt;3


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 25, 2011)

I use my zebra print 1" Amika straightening iron and I love love love it! It makes your hair so perfectly pin straight, if so desired.  It will also make the most beautiful beach wave curls or more so like ringlets.  I love the versatility.  It also doesn't get too hot to hold the end, so you can use both hands!  I'm not good enough to do it one handed yet. lol  It makes my hair really soft and shiny, too. A definite plus in my book!


----------

